# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my newish 25 gallon



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Well this tank has been runing for about 2 years. But I just recently took out all the fake plants and stuff and now I'm starting to re decorate with all the real plants I had left. So far this is whatit looks like.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

could we get some tank specs? i see ambulia, red temple, some kind of moss, and possibly hygro? 

i think it would look awesome if you would put some anubias right at the base of the wood.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by russell:
> could we get some tank specs? i see ambulia, red temple, some kind of moss, and possibly hygro?
> 
> i think it would look awesome if you would put some anubias right at the base of the wood.


You are right with all the plants. The moss is normal java moss. The tank has about 1.5 WPG and no co2. This tank is very low budget. I'm not sure if anubias would do anything but collect algae because of my lack of light and co2. I could try though. I'll be getting a half dozen of oto cats so maybe the algae won't be a problem. I also don't know what I can do with those stones you see there by the driftwood. I can't seem to find a good place for them. Any ideas?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm not very good at helping people scape their tanks, but i'll try.

i love the wood, but it seems to be hiding all of your plants. also, you have a large variety of plants in such a small area. i know it's hard to grow a lot of plants to fill in space with only 1.5 wpg, but you should spread out all of the plants, and let them fill in. right now it looks very unorganized with them all in one bunch. i would keep the area behind the driftwood clear for right now.


----------

